# Time to get off the fence



## Welly (8 August 2012)

Hi, when it was first announced that Greenwich would be the venue for the Olympic Equestrian events, there were many that argued this was totally the wrong choice and that Hickstead or Windsor or Burghley would be more suitable.  I for one thought Greenwich was the wrong choice but now feel (nothing to do with Team GB Equestrian success) that it was the perfect choice.  What do others think and maybe we should have a poll!!


----------



## PorkChop (8 August 2012)

Agree with you Welly, I originally thought it was the wrong venue, but now, I think it was absolutely the right venue  I particularly think the arena is outstanding with the camera shots etc, a big thumbs up from me


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2012)

Yep, I too agree. It seemed wrong at the beginning, but it has proved a huge success. The atmosphere there is amazing and it is so lovely to be part of London without having to be miles away!

The only minor grunt I still have, is there will be nothing left after... just wonderful memories.


----------



## Ce'Nedra (8 August 2012)

Fools Motto has it down to a tee.  The venue was perfect in every way except one, - there is no legacy left behind for the equestrian sport.
Having proved ourselves in every single discipline this is the only let down from the venue choice and I personally think that is quite a big let down.  

Let me finish by clarifying that I haven't ridden (except for the odd hack) in over 15 years and the chances of me starting again are getting slimmer.  So it's not the lack of legacy for me as a competitor or owner, but as a spectator and lover of the sport.


----------



## Blitzen (8 August 2012)

I did question it at first, especially the xc aspect, as there was a lot of talk about how there would be a struggle to fit a course in, but now I can't imagine it being anywhere else.
FM - I'd like to know what they're doing with the arena surface when alls done and dusted. If they're stuck for getting rid of some, I know where they can off load a few tonnes *cough*


----------



## Dovorian (8 August 2012)

I voted 'no', simply because there is no lasting legacy for equestrianism on the site.  I do hope that horse sports will be boosted but the economic climate has not changed and I believe that is the constricting factor to growth. If people could afford to take up riding, or develop their abilities I am sure they would.


----------



## Mrs B (8 August 2012)

Maybe the legacy is that more and varied people have learned about equestrian sports and been up close to a horse with the competitions being at Greenwich than if it had been somewhere like Badminton...

Any positive feeling towards us, especially when we're hacking out in traffic has got to be a very valuable bonus and one I'm grateful for.


----------



## Boxers (8 August 2012)

Laura-C said:



			I did question it at first, especially the xc aspect, as there was a lot of talk about how there would be a struggle to fit a course in, but now I can't imagine it being anywhere else.
FM - I'd like to know what they're doing with the arena surface when alls done and dusted. If they're stuck for getting rid of some, I know where they can off load a few tonnes *cough* 

Click to expand...

I believe it's already spoken for. i'm sure someone on here mentioned that it was going to a competition centre somewhere.

There are sites where equipment is being sold off so maybe you can buy a few poles and wings!  i can just see the Big Ben jump in our 20x40 arena at home!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

I said "yes" because I think the arena has been just wonderful - with that gorgeous setting of the Naval Observatory buildings and the backdrop of London.  However, I'm still on the fence about the cross country course . . . it was tight, compact, twisty and it seemed like the spectators were packed in, even on the course.  However, the riders said that the noise from the crowd really lifted them.

P


----------



## millitiger (8 August 2012)

100% yes!

The legacy is that hopefully with London showing how well equestrian sports fit in so well with the rest of the Olympics, in terms of space and location, we will have equestrian sports at future Olympic games for many years to come


----------



## teapot (8 August 2012)

I think it was ideal and everyone has praised it. If someone like Ian Miller of Canada says it's up there as one of the best Games he's been too, you know something's good!

For those still arguing the whole legacy thing, given that already established national competition centres are struggling to break even, how would another one that would be known for hosting the Olympics sports, but with no actual competition attraction (ie you know Badminton for Badminton, you know Stoneleigh for various things etc) attract the money and competitors to remain a competition venue? 

At the end of the day, LOCOG has proved you can host all three of the Olympic equestrian sports within a city and within easy reach of the main Olympic park. If that means all three sports remain on the IOC Olympic sports list then that's more of a legacy than you could ever ask for. Furthermore, with such HUGE crowds and they have definitely not been 100% horsey, if it's got more people involved and aware of the sports, plus 2 gold medals and a silver, that's even better


----------



## Tiffany (8 August 2012)

Agree it didn't seem the right decision at the time but I now think it was totally the right location Only seen it on TV unfortunately () although I've got to say it looks amazing.


----------



## Blitzen (8 August 2012)

Ooh yes Boxers, I quite fancy Abbey Road! However, what my mare would make of it is an entirely different matter


----------



## dRats (8 August 2012)

Having been born and bred nearby the park and Blackheath, it was my childhood playground in the 50s....yes I am OLD! I always supported it, and reckoned the legacy was in the hearts and minds of Londoners and those in the SE, who would become supporters and spectators of the sports ...appart from city farms and the wonderful Ebony, already benefitting from funds, there are precious few places suitable for horses within London and plenty in the surrounding counties. In my area of the SE  they have even closed in recent years, a BE venue and a large indoor venue. A 'National Centre' is a hard biscuit that's been chewed on for years without progress...we had a good central location at Stoneleigh, but that never got off the ground. As for other venues, Hickstead could not be 'improved' with public funds as a privately owned business and is awful to get at for many of us, Windsor is located well for a London Games but as it's on the Thames floodplain becomes waterlogged in a wet season resulting in many past cancellations and boggings...remember this year?  Badders, Burgley both private estates, far from London, would be frequented by the usual suspects (us!), so no hearts and minds legacy there.
So all in all, Greenwich is an inspiring triumph!


----------



## tiggs (8 August 2012)

Yes, I had my doubts but having been lucky enough to go on xc day and to tomorrows
dressage, Greenwich was magical. It made it feel much more of a special event being somewhere new rather than at an established venue and I agree with others that the legacy is the new people who have had a chance to experience the sport.


----------



## MollyMoomin (8 August 2012)

I was another who was anti-Greenwich beforehand but having watched avidly on TV, I can't imagine a better place & setting for it to have been.

No, there is no lasting legacy in the form of a competition centre, but last night on the news there were a couple of voxpops with people who didn't have a clue what was going on with the dressage/weren't horsey but had gone to be part of the Olympics. Would they honestly have made that effort had it been at Burghley/Badminton/Stoneleigh? I suspect not - and now we have more dressage fans in those.

My friend was out hacking yesterday evening and had kids running up to her, asking if she did 'what they did on they telly' and wanting to pat her horse. Not really in answer to your question but it makes me smile to think of it - these are kids who wouldn't have looked twice at her before Monday.


----------



## Honey08 (8 August 2012)

I'm another sceptic that has changed their mind.  I think the whole thing has been fantastic from start to end.  The XC could have done with a few bigger fences, but it worked a million times better than I thought it would, and I would love to see another competition over it.  The arena has been beautiful.  The settings were gorgeous, the backdrop of the buildings and then London were unbeatable.  I have just found myself sitting watching and thinking what a shame this can't be a permanant venue to match the likes of Spruce meadows etc. - relocated to something like Arena UK that is in a flat central area etc.

Generally speaking I think that all the events have been perfectly sited within view of a lot of historical and beautiful London buildings/monuments.  Very few other cities in the world could match it.  I think its been very well done all round.


----------



## devonlass (8 August 2012)

I think it was the perfect choice,and agree that it probably opened up the world of equstrianism simply due to it being so accessible,which wouldn't have happened if it had been at any of the already established venues.

I don't think it's realistic for people to say about a legacy TBH,in this economic climate I highly doubt it would be able to fund itself or get enough use to justify subsidised funding.


----------



## ReefingsDad (9 August 2012)

I voted no. As far as I can see, the decision to hold the equestrian competition in Greenwich was a political one and had nothing to do with the sport itself.

Don't get me wrong - I was there on Monday for the team final and as an arena it was awesome, the organisation was fantastic and the atmosphere...Wow. From a selfish perspective, it was a pain to get to, but that's just me.

My problem IS the legacy. There's a real feelgood factor at the moment (and I'm sure it'll be even better after today - fingers crossed) but in a couple of month's time there will be nothing left to remind us of the magic that's happened in the last week, and people will gradually forget. All the money that's been spent will be gone, and nothing to show for it other than the memories that will stick with us horsey folk.

My question has always been "Why not Windsor?". Lots of space, and how nice it would be to have the fantastic upgraded facilities left in place where they can be re-used year after year. Ok, the stands could come down, but the arena and the upgraded cross-country course could stay for the three-day event and the Horse Show and lots of other stuff. How many of us would jump at the chance to ride in an Olympic arena? I know I would. In terms of infrastructure, Eton managed to deal with the rowing, so it wouldn't have taken too much to expand that a little for the equestrian sports too.

Sadly, a missed opportunity I think.


----------



## angelish (9 August 2012)

i wasn't sure and could see arguments for both sides although i was looking forward to watching something different/special rather than the same parkland at burghley ,badminton etc 

i have loved every second of this last few weeks ,its been fantastic and such a spectacular backdrop to all of the equestrian events 
i'm still having "wow" moments when the camera's zoom out and the queens house is in the background the view is brilliant 

i say a massive well done london olympics ,and a thank you to all the helpers ,supporters ,the horses ,riders ,grooms and owners for making a very special few weeks that i won't forget in a hurry


----------



## Judgemental (9 August 2012)

Yes I was one of the sceptics. Mainly, where the XC was concerned.

However the arena with the Queen's House in the foreground and the City in the background was an excellent choice.

Hopefully that aspect did much for GB Ltd, certainly a view that is not seen by the majority. 

It was all clearly extremely well organised and indeed I think we can all be very proud to be British.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2012)

ReefingsDad said:



			My question has always been "Why not Windsor?". Lots of space, and how nice it would be to have the fantastic upgraded facilities left in place where they can be re-used year after year. Ok, the stands could come down, but the arena and the upgraded cross-country course could stay for the three-day event and the Horse Show and lots of other stuff. How many of us would jump at the chance to ride in an Olympic arena? I know I would. In terms of infrastructure, Eton managed to deal with the rowing, so it wouldn't have taken too much to expand that a little for the equestrian sports too.

Sadly, a missed opportunity I think.
		
Click to expand...

Windsor no longer has a three day event, the ground's rubbish, it's the Queen's back garden so security would be a nightmare. Just some of the reasons why Windsor wasn't picked. As for Eton Dorney, it's one of the world's richest schools with fantastic facilities as it is. LOCOG did the rest 


Got chatting to an Aussie at the hockey today and said (and admitted as a non horsey person) Greenwich looked fantastic from the tv, had heard only good things and wished he'd experienced it for himself....


----------



## BPT (9 August 2012)

Still on the fence! My main concern being the question mark over how many horses that went xc will be seen next year. The hills and that strain on their joints. Will be interesting. Other that that, gutting not being able to see the stadium on person! Looked amazing...roll on Rio!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 August 2012)

I think the jury is still out in terms of whether the park recovers, if the horses are damaged by the XC and of course if people who went start riding. (Team GB's success will inspire people to take up riding irrespective of where the events ahd been hosted).

Thus far though a definite success. Transport seems to have gone well (even if catering was an issue), the park hasn't been wrecked and people have been inspired.


----------



## romulus (9 August 2012)

I take my hat off to the organisers.  I was sceptical over the venue but as a showcase for equestrian events at the Olympics it could not have been better.  The tv coverage on red button and on the Internet has been fabulous, yes I would have liked a little less commentary over the kur but that was understandable to educate the non equine addicts.  Every 'helper' that I have met so far has been happy, cheerful and helpful not only on the way in but on leaving the event as well.  My only moan - the length of time we had to queue for food, but hey oh it wasn't raining!  WELL DONE OLYMPiC ORGANISING COMMITTEE and to all that took part including their helpers.


----------



## Flicker51 (9 August 2012)

wasn't there for x country but thought the dressage venue amazing - really well run and great being so close to London. It made it accessible to all and fab to be part of the maritime history of our country.


----------



## Willeeckers (9 August 2012)

I was neither strongly for or against the Greenwich venue but having both watched on the tv and been very lucky enough to go to the first day of pure dressage I'm now think it has been the most spectacular setting, possibly the most memorable image of London of all the venues?! 

With regards to legacy, well having been totally glued it has re kindled my desire to ride again. I've not ridden for 6yrs since selling my horse, I've had my eye on a new local riding school for a while, the Olympics may just be the push I need to pick up the phone and book a lesson.

 Surely increasing interest in a sport is far more of an important legacy than a new competition venue????


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2012)

I liked it, but wish everything Olympic wasn't so London-centric. I would've liked it to be in the middle of the country to make it easier to get to. I know it's 'London 2012' but it felt like the rest of the country was ignored.


----------



## dRats (10 August 2012)

But it was London who were the hosts! It is the "London Olympics". Would all those non-horsey city dwelling spectators (some interviewed on Rudal's Roundup) even have THOUGHT of travelling out of town? NO!
and 'ReefersDad(SP?)......did you SEE the pics of Windsor this year? Cancellations, a total mudbath, and a totally snarled-up town. The REASON it wasn't suitable is it's situated in the Thames floodplain, and just cannot cope with a wet season. Did they just give up trying to stage BE there because of repeated cancellations? I think so. To keep the Show going they invested in a big surface, but they still need walkways for the public, and beyond that the wider area just can't cope if wet for any length of time. Greenwich is naturally well drained above the riverline.


----------



## sarahann1 (10 August 2012)

I thought it looked *amazing* but I still can't help feel really sad there will be no physical legacy at the end of it. I'd loved to have one day been able to visit an Equestrian venue which had been the venue of our Olympic triumph, and maybe even ride at it.


----------



## Dab (10 August 2012)

sarahann1 said:



			I thought it looked *amazing* but I still can't help feel really sad there will be no physical legacy at the end of it. I'd loved to have one day been able to visit an Equestrian venue which had been the venue of our Olympic triumph, and maybe even ride at it.
		
Click to expand...

^^^i'm sad to say this. £60m spent and no legacy, we could have built a venue which would have allowed us to host WEG and the like.  The 'good will' surrounding the golden success wont last but a venue where top international events and WEG could have been held would have put the sport firmly on the map in this country.


----------



## millimoo (10 August 2012)

I was there yesterday, and it was just awesome....
We travelled down from Yorkshire the day before, and wandered into Greenwich in the evening. 
It was absolutely buzzing, with a faint aroma of Eau de Cheval Poo in the air as you got close to the stables. We saw Carl dining outside Davy's and Laura and her father in the bar at Novotel, and saw Carl & Charlotte freely moving on foot in Greenwich in the morning yesterday.
I have been to London many times, but never into Greenwich, but it was just beautiful and we plan to go again.
Ive also travelled the tube for years, but the DLR was a site seeing revelation through Canary Wharfe and beyond.
Getting into the Event was amazing, from the games makers singing/rapping to mind the step, and to empty your bottles was hilarious, to the Forces carrying out security checks. The space at Greenwich meant you didn't feel like you were packed like sardines. 
I had to pinch myself once sitting in my seat, with the backdrop of The Cutty Sark, Canary Wharf, the Gerkin, & Shard.
I think it was an inspired choice... And one I will remember for the rest of my life.
As for the surface - it's for sale at £100 per ton. H&H have run an article in the magazine this week.
They say everyone will have to be quick.
What a bargain is all I'll say - can you imagine owning the surface, you could create your own championship arena at home, and ride over the same ground as so many superstars


----------



## Booboos (10 August 2012)

I'm on the fence on this. The venue did look absolutely stunning, especially the aerial views, however the XC looked crammed and a more sensible venue would have allowed far more people to attend on XC day. Funnily enough riding saw a huge growth in popularity in Greece after the Olympics because so many families discovered the sport on XC day (it seemed, and was, a lovely day out for a walk with the family to see the horses and loads of people attended). On the other hand, the Athens Olympic facilities are rotting away nicely, so the legacy is horrific!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

Mrs B said:



			Maybe the legacy is that more and varied people have learned about equestrian sports and been up close to a horse with the competitions being at Greenwich than if it had been somewhere like Badminton...

.........
		
Click to expand...

This,  exactly,  and were it not for the fact that the equestrian aspect of _OUR_ world has been made more accessible to the public,  with a hoped for level of enlightenment )),  then I would still argue for an established venue,  with public funds being spent to improve the facilities.  It didn't happen,  and yes,  I agree entirely,  Greenwich worked,  on several levels.

Alec.


----------



## criso (11 August 2012)

Mrs B said:



			Maybe the legacy is that more and varied people have learned about equestrian sports and been up close to a horse with the competitions being at Greenwich than if it had been somewhere like Badminton...
.
		
Click to expand...


I think that not as many people would have made the trip out of town except the hardcore fans and  the location made it truly accessible for everyone with various bus, train and tubes options which all worked well on the day.

Hosting it at an established centre like Badminton or Windsor would have just underlined for the olympic committee  that it is difficult to host equestrian events particularly eventing unless you already have facilties in place.  This showed you can set it up from scratch in the middle of big city.


----------

